# My test levels



## DoriDori (Nov 5, 2013)

Got my T levels done back in March. This was before any AAS. Are they low for someone who lifts 5 days a week and does cardio 3x week? I really don't know what is considered normal for an athlete. I'm in my late twenties. 

Component  TESTOSTERONE FREE   
Standard Range  35.0 - 155.0 pg/mL   
Your Value  61.7   
Flag  


Component  TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL   
Standard Range  250 - 1100 ng/dL   
Your Value  291   
Flag


----------



## 46and2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Free test doesn't seem too bad.  291 total seems low for late 20's.  But since it's "in range" many docs probably will not treat you.  You may have to doctor shop or go to a clinic and pay out of pocket.


----------



## juuced (Nov 5, 2013)

in your late 20's you should have total test above 500.  you need to get with the doctor to figure out why your so low.

your too young to start a life long HRT.  unless its your last resourt after checking into all other health issues.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 5, 2013)

The free test looks good but more importantly how do you feel?  I was at 317 when i got on trt.  Our doctors at lifexmd wouldn't have a problem starting you on trt with that level but would need more blood work to see what all is going on.  Is your cholesterol high?


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 5, 2013)

creekrat said:


> The free test looks good but more importantly how do you feel?  I was at 317 when i got on trt.  Our doctors at lifexmd wouldn't have a problem starting you on trt with that level but would need more blood work to see what all is going on.  Is your cholesterol high?



Physically I feel fine. Emotionally has
Been a different story. It's hard to get my ass in the gym 5x week. I feel gassed out a lot lately. Been getting in argruments with my significant other over stupid things lately. Pretty unmotivated too. I'm going through a lot of life changes right now thou and I think the stress is playing a large part. Here's some highlights from my recent bloods. 

Cholesterol: 163 mg/dl
HDL 46
LDL 104
Triglycerides 67

Component  TSH   
Standard Range  0.35 - 5.50 uIU/mL   
Your Value  1.92   

I have more labs not sure what I need to look at thou.


----------



## 11Bravo (Nov 6, 2013)

Ever take prohormone shit?


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 6, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Ever take prohormone shit?



Yes, took DHEA for couple weeks about a year ago. Maybe 150mg a day. Stopped cause don't notice anything. It was ProErase.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 6, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> Yes, took DHEA for couple weeks about a year ago. Maybe 150mg a day. Stopped cause don't notice anything. It was ProErase.



Lol...that's because DHEA supplementation doesn't do anything in healthy adults


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 6, 2013)

Supplements only work when they sneak in "real" drugs....


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 6, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Ever take prohormone shit?





hulksmash said:


> Lol...that's because DHEA supplementation doesn't do anything in healthy adults



That was when I bought supps based on how big the dude was that the company was marketing. I know now how he actually got that big .................


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 7, 2013)

On trt my moods seem much more effected by estrogen than anything else.  Elevated e2 levels literally make me bitchy.  I used to rely on bloods to check my e2 but I'm at the point where i can base my AI dose on my irritability.  

The other thing is trt isn't a cure all and lack of motivation or other issues can have other causes.  

Just my .02


----------

